# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Windows 8 >  Những phần mềm chạy được trên Windows 8

## minhhai1307

Xin chào các bạn...hiện nay Windows 8 CP đã bắt đầu xuất hiện...nhưng đôi khi chúng ta lại không biết Phần mềm nào có thể chạy được trên Windows 8 CP mà không bị "xung đột". Sau đây là những phần mềm, mình đã Test trên Windows 8 CP

Các bạn nào đã cài các phần mềm khác thì cùng nhau đóng góp nhé.

Xin cám ơn

*Những phần mềm đã cài và chạy tốt trên Windows 8*:
*Những phần mềm không chạy trên Windows 8*

Visual Studio 2010
Ashampoo Burning 10 
Skype 5.6 beta
Mipony 1.4

7-Zip 9.20 (x64 edition)
Ad Muncher v4.92 Build 32700 
Adobe Reader X (10.1.0)
AIMP2 
Ashampoo Burning Studio 10 v.10.0.10
CCleaner 3.07
Chromium 14.0.803.0 
F.lux 
Fraps 
GPU Caps Viewer 1.13.0
Java(TM) 6 Update 26
Java(TM) 6 Update 26 (64-bit)
JDownloader 0.9
jv16 PowerTools 2011
K-Lite Codec Pack (64-bit) v4.7.0 
K-Lite Mega Codec Pack 7.2.0 
Kadu 0.10.0-alpha1
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 ATL Update kb973923 - x86 8.0.50727.4053
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable 8.0.56336
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x64 Redistributable 10.0.30319
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x86 Redistributable 10.0.30319
NVIDIA PhysX System Software 9.10.0514
PeerBlock 1.1 (r518) 1.1.0.518
The KMPlayer 
Total Commander 7.56
TrueCrypt 7.0a
UltraISO Premium V9.36
WinRAR 4.01 (64-bit) 4.01.0
X7 Oscar Editor A4TECH 11.02.0001
µTorrent 2.2.1
Free Download Manager
Comodo
ESET
FZ
EasyBCD (with .net 3.5.1)
Adobe Audition 3.0
Adobe Photoshop CS5
Adobe Photoshop Elements 9.0
Adobe Reader 9
Adobe Reader 10.0.1
AIDA64 Extreme Edition 1.60.1300
Ashampoo Burning Studio 10.0.7
aTube Catcher 2.3.570
Avid Torq 2.0
Avira AntiVir 10.0.12.28
BitTorrent 7.2.1
Bins v0.8.0.166
CCleaner 3.05.1409
Corel VideoStudio Pro X4 14
CPU-Z 1.56
Daemon Tools Lite 4.35
Defraggler 2.04.297
Driver Microsoft LifeCam VX-1000
Driver Leadtek WinFast TV2000 XP Expert 6.0.109.7002
DScaler 4.1.15 [on Build 7850]
EasyBCD 2.0.2
Eset NOD32 5.0.65.0 Beta
Eset Smart Security 4.2.71.2
Eset Smart Security 5.0.65.0 Beta
Everest 5.50
FastStone Capture 6.7
FileZilla 3.4.0
FL Studio 9
FlashGet 3.3.0.1092
Games for Windows Live 3.4
Google Chrome 10.0.648
Google Chrome 12 Dev
Hypercam 2.24.01
Internet Download Manager 6.05 Build 8
iTunes 10.2.1.1
iTunes 10.2.2
iObit Software
jDownloader 0.9581
Jeyo Mobile Companion 2.1
K-Lite Mega Codec Pack 7.1.0
KMPlayer 2.9.4.1435
Microsoft Intellipoint 8.1
Microsoft Office 2007
Microsoft Office 2010
Microsoft Security Essentials 2.0.719.0 [on Build 7850 - on Build 7955 run in Compatibility Mode with Windows 7]
Microsoft Visual Studio 2010
Microsoft Virtual PC 2007
Microsoft Windows Live Essentials 2011
Microsoft Windows Movie Maker 2.6
Microsoft Zune Software 4.2 (needs NetFramework 3.5 installed)
MiPony 1.2.3
Mirillis Splash Player v1.7.0
Mozilla Firefox 4.0.1
Mozilla Firefox 5.0a2
Mozilla Firefox 5.0b1
Mozilla Firefox 6.0a1
Norton Internet Security 2012 19.0.0.43
Notepad++ 5.1
nVidia ForceWare 266.58
nVidia ForceWare 270.51 Beta
Open Office 3.0
Opera 11.10
Opera 11.50
Paint.NET
PIXresizer 2.0.4
PowerISO 3.7.0.0
PowerISO 4.7.0.0
Recuva 1.40.525
Restorator2007 3.70
Revo Uninstaller Freeware 1.92
Revo Uninstaller Professional 2.5.3
Roxio Pro 2011
Speccy 1.10.248
SRS Audio Sandbox 1.10.2.0
Skype 5.3.0.111 (run in Compatibility Mode with Windows 7!)
Spotify 0.4.10.0
Steam Client
TeamViewer 6
TuneUp Utilities 2011 10.0.4000.17
Uniblue DriverScanner 2011 3.0.1.0
Uniblue SystemTweaker 2.0.1.7
Unreal Developer Kit April 2011
USB Disk Security 5.3.0.36
uTorrent 2.2.1
Winamp 5.61
VLC Media Player 1.1.2
VLC Media Player 1.1.9
VMware Tool 8.4.6
VMware Workstation 7.1.4
VmWare Workstation 8 Beta
WinRAR 4.0
Yahoo Messenger 11.0.0.1751
WinRar 3.6
Adobe CS5
Notepad++
KLite Codec Pack
HideMyAss VPN
Cute FTP
Skype 5.3
Dropbox 1.1.35
XAMPP
Microsoft Office 2010
Microsoft VisualStudio 2010 (SQL Server failed however)
AutoCAD 2012
Office 2010
AVG 2011 
Power ISO 7.1
Registry Mechanic 2011
Crysis
Crysis Warhead
Crysis 2
Lost Planet
Lost Planet 2
COD MW 2


Adobe Flash Player 10 10.3.181.26 (crashes in Chromium)
Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology Intel Corporation 10.1.0.1008 (drivers can't install)
Microsoft Games for Windows - LIVE Redistributable Microsoft Corporation 3.5.88.0 & Microsoft Games for Windows Marketplace 3.5.50.0 & Windows Live ID Sign-in Assistant 6.500.3165.0 (crashes on exit)
NVIDIA Graphics Driver 275.50 NVIDIA Corporation (aero doesn't work)
Sandboxie 3.56 (64-bit) (drivers can't install)
Unlocker 1.9.1-x64 (drivers can't install)
Norton Ghost 15
ATi Catalyst 11.3 Suite
ATi Catalyst 11.4 Suite Preview
Avast Internet Security 6.0.1000
Avast Internet Security 6.0.1086
Avast Internet Security 6.0.1091
Avast Free 6.0.1125
Avid Studio 1
BitDefender Total Security 2012 Beta
Connectify 2.2.0.18699 [on Build 7955]
DScaler 4.1.15 [on Build 7955]
Kaspersky Internet Security 11.0.2.556 [on Build 7955]
Kaspersky Internet Security 12.0.0.374 Beta [on Build 7955]
Native Instruments Complete 7
Panda Cloud Anti-Virus 1.4
Panda Cloud Anti-Virus 1.9 Beta
Presonus 1.6x
Steinberg Cubase 6
WinFast PVR2 v2.0.3.33
WinFast PVR2 v2.0.3.36
VmWare Workstation 7
Logitech SetPoint (Installs but does not find hardware)
Deamon Tools Lite (Windows refuses to allow it to be installed)
Kaspersky Anti-Virus, KAV 2012 & KAV 2011
Avast 6
Dirt 3
Microsoft Links 2003 Golf
WinDVD 2011.0.0.225 beta2
Roxio CinePlayer





Các bạn cùng giúp mình hoàn thiện danh sách này nhé

----------


## saobang

- Sao Admin không phân nhóm cho dễ xem
- 1 vài soft hỗ trợ Win 8 CP:
+ KIS 13 Beta
+ NIS 12
+ avast! IS 7
+ BitDefender Internet Security 2012

+ PhotoInstrument 5.4

+ Yamicsoft Windows 8 Manager Beta

+ Your Uninstaller! 7.4.2012.01
+ Total Uninstall Pro 5.10.3.1420

----------


## toiyeucota1992

He..he rất muốn...nhưng nó quá nhiều... phân nhóm mình sợ không đủ time để làm...nên các bạn chịu khó CTrl+F sau đó gõ một vài ký tự mình cần tìm nhé.

----------


## anhdjen

em có chơi AOE mà win 7 thì không ghi lại được các trận đấu. win 8 có thể dùng được tipcam không ạ?

----------


## lethao

không đủ money để sài con win8 nên đành nhìn để thèm vậy thôi, win7 với XP đủ chán rồi

----------


## maingocbichvn

quá tuyệt vời bạn à ko còn có gì tuyệt hơn nữa good

----------


## toannechan

quá tuyệt win8 ko còn gì tuyệt vời hơn nữa good thank rất nhiều

----------


## thanhcanh

à bạn ơi cho mình hỏi với minh cài win8 chạy ok rồi nhung mà đến mấy hôm nó lại đòi kay mà mình ko biết lấy kay ở đâu ai có kay thì cho mình với nhé thank rất nhiều

----------


## goldenfalcon

> à bạn ơi cho mình hỏi với minh cài win8 chạy ok rồi nhung mà đến mấy hôm nó lại đòi kay mà mình ko biết lấy kay ở đâu ai có kay thì cho mình với nhé thank rất nhiều


Key nè bạn

*Windows 8 Consumer Preview Product Key: DNJXJ-7XBW8-2378T-X22TX-BKG7J*

----------

